# Drag racing in the Carolinas



## brucelee82 (Jul 16, 2009)

Have a few shots here from two different races in the Carolinas. The first one is from the Big Dog Powerjam at Piedmont Dragway just outside of Burlington, NC during Friday qualifying. The second event was the Quick 8 Outlaws Automatic Doorslammers race at Darlington Dragway in Darlington, SC.

Big Dog racers Darin Hoyle (red Camaro) vs. Tracy Cockman (blue Mustang)






Ernie Everett





Stacy Hall running the Renegade class





Quick 8 Outlaw racers Ronnie "The King" Davis (black yellow and orange Corvette) vs. Steve Bray (black Mustang)





The Mean Green Monster of Terri and Terry Green being driven by Troy Jordan





Dewayne "The Hogfarmer" Silance, and yes he really does farm hogs





When the sun went down and the lights came on I broke out the tripod to try for some long exposure shots. I got some fairly interesting results.




















Okay, I think thats enough for now. HAH!


----------



## Billhyco (Jul 16, 2009)

hey that is just down the road from me and I actually know Stacy...  oh nice pics


----------



## brucelee82 (Jul 16, 2009)

Where are you near? Piedmont or Darlington, I'm assuming Piedmont. I've never actually talked to Stacy but I hear he is a pretty nice guy. Thanks for the compliments. I got lucky and had a friend who was working the Piedmont race for RPM Magazine and he got me up on the wall, and with Darlington; another friend is their official photographer and wasn't able to make it. He called me and asked me to fill in for him; I jumped all over the opportunity!


----------



## polymoog (Jul 17, 2009)

Top Doorslammers are the sh!t 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Apart from the fact they seem to break down more than any other class :roll: well at least here they do.

Nice pic of the mean green machine


----------



## brucelee82 (Jul 17, 2009)

They are in fact a handful to work on, always something that needs to be fixed, but I love them. Thanks Poly.


----------



## Billhyco (Jul 19, 2009)

brucelee82 said:


> Where are you near? Piedmont or Darlington, I'm assuming Piedmont. I've never actually talked to Stacy but I hear he is a pretty nice guy. Thanks for the compliments. I got lucky and had a friend who was working the Piedmont race for RPM Magazine and he got me up on the wall, and with Darlington; another friend is their official photographer and wasn't able to make it. He called me and asked me to fill in for him; I jumped all over the opportunity!


 
ooops, meant to say i was down the road from Piedmont.  Maybe 5 miles, just on the north side of the highway is all.


----------



## Jim Stafford (Jul 20, 2009)

nice shots


----------

